# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکل با شیمی مبتکران :(

## Milad98

من  با نظر اکثر بچه های همین سایت  برای شیمی مبتکران گرفتم 
وتابستون رو با مبتکران شروع کردم اولاش خیلی خوب بود و من با خودم میگفتم این کتاب همه چی داره و نیازی به کتاب درسی نیست
اما بعد مدتی پشیمون شدم ورفتم سراغ کتاب درسی بعد متوجه شدم خیلی از مطالب مبتکران اصلا تو کتاب نیست از طرفی من با کتابی که حجم بالایی داشته باشه مشکل دارم 
هر درسی باشه فرق نداره!

حالا موندم چی کنم ؟!حوصله ی مبتکران رو ندارم این کار عاقلانه ایه که تا مهر دوم و سومش رو تموم کنم یعنی نصفه ولشون نکنم بعد ردشون کنم برن یه  شیمی جامع بگیرم؟؟
چیکار کنم راهنماییم کنید؟

----------


## Catman

> من  با نظر اکثر بچه های همین سایت  برای شیمی مبتکران گرفتم 
> وتابستون رو با مبتکران شروع کردم اولاش خیلی خوب بود و من با خودم میگفتم این کتاب همه چی داره و نیازی به کتاب درسی نیست
> اما بعد مدتی پشیمون شدم ورفتم سراغ کتاب درسی بعد متوجه شدم خیلی از مطالب مبتکران اصلا تو کتاب نیست از طرفی من با کتابی که حجم بالایی داشته باشه مشکل دارم 
> هر درسی باشه فرق نداره!
> 
> حالا موندم چی کنم ؟!حوصله ی مبتکران رو ندارم این کار عاقلانه ایه که تا مهر دوم و سومش رو تموم کنم یعنی نصفه ولشون نکنم بعد ردشون کنم برن یه  شیمی جامع بگیرم؟؟
> چیکار کنم راهنماییم کنید؟



سلام
درسنامه مبتکران زیاد مطالب خارج از کتاب نداره و اتفاقا به بعضی از قسمتهای کتاب که توجه کمتری داریم بیشتر توجه کرده یا اینکه بعضی توضیحاتش در کتب دوم و سوم مربوط به پیش میشه وسعی کرده که یک مطلب رو خوب به دانش اموز القا کنه.اگر سطح شیمیتون خوبه که خوب میتونین فقط تست هاش رو بزنین ویا اینکه خیلی سبز بگیرین ولی اگر شیمیتون ضعیفه فکر میکنم سعی کنین با علاقه این کتاب رو بخونین به نفعتون باشه.

----------


## hoonam

اشتباه نکن...اینکه تو حوصله ی خوندن کتابو نداری به این معنی نیس که کتاب مبتکران خوب نیس...اکثر رتبات برتر با همین کتاب نتیجه گرفتن...سعی کن یکم بیشتر علاقه مند باشی و کتاب درسی رو هم در کنار این کتاب بخونی...

----------


## T!G3R

:Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (13): چیییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییی؟؟
مبتکران شیمی حرف نداره یعنی فوقالعاده ست بعد تو میگی... :Yahoo (31): 
داداش فکر کنم تو کتاب رو سطحی ورق زدی 
من وقتی میخونمش حال میکنم با درس خوندن بعد شما...
خدا همه ی ما رو به راه راست هدایت کند
موفق باشی
بای

----------


## Milad98

> چیییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییی؟؟
> مبتکران شیمی حرف نداره یعنی فوقالعاده ست بعد تو میگی...
> داداش فکر کنم تو کتاب رو سطحی ورق زدی 
> من وقتی میخونمش حال میکنم با درس خوندن بعد شما...
> خدا همه ی ما رو به راه راست هدایت کند
> موفق باشی
> بای


درد دیگه ی من اینه که این کتاب با این حجمو چطور دوره کنم؟

----------


## T!G3R

> درد دیگه ی من اینه که این کتاب با این حجمو چطور دوره کنم؟


داداش گلم 
چرا همه چیو سخت میگیری
موقع خوندن خلاصه نویسی کن و بعد بخون
موفق باشی
بای :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr Sky

مطالبش که اکثرا تو کتاب درسی نیست ولی تو کنکور همشونو هست تازه یه کم بیشتر.....در مورد اینکه وقت نداری هم باید ساعات مطالعه رو بالا ببری..ولی خوب به هر حال اگه این کتاب ها رو سال های قبل با مدرسه میخوندی خیلی بهتر بود  چون الان دیگه فقط جنبه مرور برات داشت

----------


## Milad98

> داداش گلم 
> چرا همه چیو سخت میگیری
> موقع خوندن خلاصه نویسی کن و بعد بخون
> موفق باشی
> بای


جای درسنامه های مبتکران فیل بخونم؟

----------


## T!G3R

> جای درسنامه های مبتکران فیل بخونم؟


فیل هم خوبه اما گرد و خاک مبتکران رو هیچ وقت جمع نمیکنه
بشین مبتکران رو بخون ولذت ببر
خلاصه نویسی یادت نره
زمان مطالعتم بیشتر کن
سوالی چیزی داشتی باز بپرس
موفق باشی :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Mr.Dr

خب اصلاً با عقل جور در نمیاد  :Yahoo (13): 
یعنی کتاب درسی شیمی رو نخونی؟!  :Yahoo (77): 
خیلی از مطالب تغییر کرده! حتماً حتماً حتماً باید کتاب درسی رو* خورد!*

----------


## AmiR13

در عالی بودن مبتکران که شکی نیست اما اگه دیدی واقعا سختته میتونی خیلی سبز رو امتحان کنی هرچند توصیه میکنم این کارو نکنی چون اینجوری دوتا منبع داری و بعضی وقتا که یه مطلب کوچیک رو میبینی نداره دلسرد میشی و بیخودی وقتت تلف میشه.
با همین بری جلو بهتره تا بخوای منبع عوض کنی.
اگه با خلاصه نویسی مشکلی نداری همونجوری که بچه ها گفتن خلاصه نویسی کن اگرم که نه زیر مطالب اصلیش خط بکش و توی مرور فقط اونا رو بخون.
حواست باشه این کارا رو بار اول که میخونی نکنی چون همه ی مطالب رو مینویسی یا زیرشون خط میکشی! بار دوم سوم که مرور میکنی اینکار کن...
به نظر من اول مبتکران رو بخون بعد برو سراغ کتاب درسی. اینجوری کتاب رو زود دوره میکنی و یه جور مرور سریع مطالب هم هست.

----------


## Catman

> درد دیگه ی من اینه که این کتاب با این حجمو چطور دوره کنم؟


حجم ظاهریش زیاده .شما یک دور به طور کامل و مفهومی مطالعه کنین و همزمان نت برداری کامل کنین .برای دوره های بعدی فقط کتاب+نت برداریها رو بخونین.
تعداد تست هاش هم تقریبا به اندازه تستهای کتابهای دیگه است برای تست زدنش هم اول شما تست های روانتر رو بزنین بعد برین سراغ تست های نوادگان مندلیف و سختتر.

----------


## raza1393

مبتکران واقعا خوبه اگه مفهومی بخونی

----------


## hosein4143

من خودم مبتکران میخونم به نظر من عالیه و هیچوقت خسته نمیشم  چون مطالب کتاب خسته کننده نیست

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI G730-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Dayi javad

مبتکران کجاس خسته کنندس !! 
کتاب به این باحالی !!

مخصوصا سال دومش!!

----------


## Milad98

کسی نظر دیگه ای نداره
هنوز تصمیم نهایی رو نگرفتم.

----------


## daniad

نظر من رو میخوای برو خط ویژه بگیر هر 2 کتابشو 
  شاید کلش اندازه  پیش 1 مبتکران باشه حجمش ولی کامل کامله 
من با 2 ماه سفت خوندنش(روزی 2 ساعت ) شیمی 94 رو 50 زدم و الان برا 95 ام همینو میخونم (البته میخوام برا تست کتاب آزمون فار هم بگیرم ) 
فقط موضوع اینه که باید بخاطر حجم کمش هم که شده بار ها بخونیش و مثلا آخر هر فصل تستای کنکور 3 سال اخیر رو گذاشته که باید اونا رو بارها بزنی تا دیگه حس کنی میتونی چشم بسته حلشون کنی 
ضمنا این کتاب با اینکه حجمش کمه ولی هیچ مطلبی کم نداره و حتی نمیشه گفت خلاصست 
دام های تستی هم مشخص کرده که خیلی کمک میکنه

----------


## Black

منم از مبتکران بدم میاد
بدون هیچ دلیلی
تا حالام یه کتاب ازش نخوندم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Arefj

خدايي كتابش اصن خسته كننده نيس و ادم باهاش راحته 
هم شوخي هاي كمي تا حدودي بي مره ي مولف 
هم طرح و صفحه ارايي رنگي 
و هم خيلي خوب تفهيم ميكنه ادمو 
يكم نكات حفظي رو خوب اصافه نكرده كه كتاب درسي رو بايد خوب بخوني
يني نكات حفظي تو تست اومدن ولي تو درس نامه نيستند.

----------

